# New Jack's In Centerville/Bellbrook area



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I thought I would let everyone know a new Jack's opened up on Wilmington Pike by the Wal Mart. I'm not sure how long it has been open but I noticed it yesterday  The Kids and I are going to go check it out today.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

I just found out one is going in by the Wal Mart five mins from my house in Lebanon. Must be time to expand for Jack's.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

There's a Jacks by the Walmart near me too.... hmm


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll bet there is a Lowe's in the area of the Wal Mart too


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

The new store in dayton area I think has been open for a month, the one in lebanon is opening august 3rd... We as a company are growing strong..
BTW if you are looking for a fish in specific talk to the manager we typically order if they are on the list... I have seen alot of cool fish for planted tanks lately on the list and have tried to get a few a sell them fast...


----------

